# Category completion



## Kenpo_man (Jul 5, 2005)

I've heard this term a few times but I am not clear what it means. I've also heard people say they dislike it. Anyone care to explain it to me and state why they like or dislike it?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't like the term unless we explain in detail what exact categories we are talking about and how they are complete. Until then. I don't have much use for the term.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 5, 2005)

taken from Brian's Kenpo page:



> Category Completion - Techniques can be grouped according to levels of difficulty or danger. For each of these groups, a single technique can be run. For example; Lone Kimono, Raking Mace, Twin Kimono, Mace of Aggression and Cross of Death deal with grabs - single, double, push, pull, choke. They are essentially the same technique, altered to account for distance and position.



also, Joshua Ryer of United Parkers Kenpo (Parker/Planas lineage), covered this a little in segment 6 of his "On the Mat" series. below is a link to his site.  perhaps he could shoot you a link.

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

cheers :supcool:


----------

